# Money for Old Mobiles?



## The5acre (13 Jan 2010)

_Saw a new operation from Kilcullen in Kildare advertise in the Sunday World a few weeks back, they had a text number to get the price of your old mobile, anyway, sent off my old phone a few days back, we'll see what comes back! Can't remember what they were called._

_Any else come across this in the past?  Why is a company willing to pay for an old mobile phone?_


----------



## Happy Girl (13 Jan 2010)

My son has just sent his old mobile off to [broken link removed]
Maintains he will get 15euro for it. Time will tell


----------



## The5acre (13 Jan 2010)

Yeah, I was promised €27.50 for mine - don't know why, perhaps because of spec or make.....

The company I contacted was _www.mobilerecycle.ie_ - I had to text the make and model number to 086 1254646

Anyway, am expecting cheque later this week ...... will let you know


----------



## truthseeker (13 Jan 2010)

The5acre said:


> _Why is a company willing to pay for an old mobile phone?_


 
There is a market for reconditioned phones and/or the components in them. 

I know someone who worked in a company who used to offer money for old mobile phones - apparently there are cases where companies have all the staff on the same make/model of mobile phone (this can be important if the back office is interfacing something to all the mobiles or some relevant piece of company software is installed on all of them) and the people who buy your old mobile can use them for parts/repairs/reconditioning.


----------



## schmile (17 Jan 2010)

I can recommend envirofone.ie 

I got €38.38 for my samsung tocco. Not a lot but it was no use sitting around once I upgraded

Its a lot more than I would get from the above mentioned sites.


----------



## gebbel (18 Jan 2010)

You can donate your old or unused mobiles and do your bit for charity:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Mucker Man (18 Jan 2010)

I second envirophone.ie sent the 2 phones and got about €40 back in about 2 weeks.


----------



## fandango1 (21 Jan 2010)

Got my cheque from envirophone yesterday. Just over €39 for 2 phones and all done in under 2 weeks.


----------



## nai (21 Jan 2010)

has anyone checked with these people about how your personal data is treated ? Remember how much storage a lot of mobiles have now and how easy it is to salvage the data if you have the right software.

Personally I would treat a mobile phone exactly the same way as an old harddrive - if I don't need it anymore I'll be destroying it - not passing it on to some nameless person who may or may not be able to retrieve all my old data (photos/videos/emails/texts/docs .... - depending on type of phone of course)


----------



## tosullivan (21 Jan 2010)

money4urmobile are offering me €46.80 for my nokia e65

whats the catch?


----------



## mathepac (21 Jan 2010)

gebbel said:


> You can donate your old or unused mobiles and do your bit for charity:
> 
> [broken link removed]


+1 - great organisation, wonderful range of supports and services.


----------



## RMCF (21 Jan 2010)

You can guarantee that they will offer you *LESS *than what your phone is actually worth?

These companies aren't charities - they are businesses out to make profit.

If you sell your phone on eBay you'll get more for it than these folk will offer you.


----------



## shesells (6 Mar 2012)

Bumping an old thread because the companies listed are pretty much the same ones I'm finding now. Have my previous handset (a smartphone, still network tied) which I was originally going to trade in as part of my upgrade but then I discovered I can get more by recycling it separately.

It's a Samsung Galaxy S - have tried envirofone, mobilerecycle, phonebank and cash4phones. I can get €110-135 depending on the site.

Has anyone any recent experience with any of these companies? Is there another company I have forgotten? I would love to be able to afford to give it to a charity but tbh the money would come in handy.


----------



## Pique318 (8 Mar 2012)

From another place:


> Are you done with that old cell phone you have been using for a couple  of years? Before you throw it away, listen to this! First you should  look at the metals inside the cell phone.
> There could be gold,  silver, copper, and many other kinds of metals inside. Some of these  metals are at near-record prices, so it could get you a pretty penny!  This is called "urban mining" which is where you look through old  electronics products to search for valuable gems like iridium or gold.  This system is a growing industry world-wide as the prices of such  metals are rising.
> The recycled materials can be used in the  production of new electronic items and the gold and other metals are  collected and sold separately to jewellers, speculators, and  manufacturers, who use gold as a conductor in the production of circuit  boards for mobile phones.
> Did you know that discarded mobile phones  yield more than 30 times the amount of gold yielded from one gold mine?   Research conducted by Yokohama Metal reveals that a tonne of ore from a  gold mine produces a mere 5g of gold on average, while a tonne of  discarded mobile phones yield 150g or more.  In addition, the same  volume discarded mobile phones produces approximately 100kg of copper  and 3kg of silver, as well as a number of other metals.


----------



## 44brendan (8 Mar 2012)

Have taken my phone apart to do some "Urban Miming". Found no Gold & don't know what iridium looks like. Now, I need to put the bloody hing back together. Any ideas


----------



## Leo (8 Mar 2012)

shesells said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S - have tried envirofone, mobilerecycle, phonebank and cash4phones. I can get €110-135 depending on the site.


 
You could get twice that money selling it privatel via eBay, DoneDeal, etc.


----------



## STEINER (8 Mar 2012)

I've used fonebank.ie a few times and had no problems.  Payments were issued promptly.


----------

